# No af but bfn



## louisoscar (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi all I'm currently on day 33 of a cycle which I was expecting to be under 30... I took my 7th round of clomid on days 2-6 this month whereas I'd previously been taking it 5-9 and having a 34 day cycle. I had bloods done on day 22 which was a guess as don't know if I ov'ed and it came back only 24.5. Not sure what this means. 

My question really is why is this cycle so long?! I thought if ov occured it was 5-10 days after last clomid then af 14-16 days later but still no af! I'm going to do another test in the morning but think i'll definitely get another bfn. 

Anyone ever experienced this?


----------



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

I had this the second cycle of Clomid- I found it really devastating because you're expecting to see a BFP and not a BFN!!!  I took a break- I was told by my very sympathetic cons that it was because my body was absorbing the Clomid- I was really VERY overweight at that point!!  I doubt that this is the case for you, but I get the impression it happens sometimes when your body has just maybe had enough?!

Sorry I've prob been no help at all, 
Chris x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

It's a bit of a myth that luteal phase is always 14 days...it can be anywhere between 10 - 17/18 days and still be classed as normal....and clomid can shorten or lengthen cycles and it can vary month to month and between women....there are no real hard and fast rules with clomid, frustratingly !

Most clinics will look for a progesterone level of 30 nmol/l or over to indicate ovulation....if yours came back as 24.5 nmol/l on cd22 then this would indicate that ovulation had happened but was a little later than cd14/15.  Progesterone should ideally be tested at 7dpo as this is when it peaks...having tested on cd21 assumes ovulation on cd14 (tested cd22 would assume ovulation on cd15)....so perhaps you ovulated several days later....which in turn has made your actual cycle length "appear" longer eg if you ovulated cd19 and had the "average" luteal phase of 14 days that would work out as a 33 day cycle....but you could also have a longer luteal phase........if that makes sense ??

It doesn't help when you're ttc and just want to know what's going on and I understand how you get your hopes up, test and then it's BFN.  I ovulate fine naturally but following 2 naturally conceived early mc's I was prescribed clomid to regulate cycles back as alternate months had decided to go a bit erratic ie every other month my cycle would be slightly longer than my usual 28 days (ovulation still cd14 though)...I was also prescribed it to boost ie release more eggs......my cycles regulated....ovulation cd14/15 but longer luteal phase of 16/17 days (on couple of occasions 18 days).....actually they stayed like that for several years (even when not on clomid) but wierdly from the moment I hit 40 they went back to 28 days !?!

Good luck and take care
Natasha


----------



## lesleyr (Jul 26, 2009)

hey hun, im on cd9 of 2nd cycle of clomid and i dont get periods so was unssure how long my cycles would b etc etc. If i did ovulate i ovulated late. I didnt get af until 11pm on cd36, but i started provera that day as gp and cons had both told me if it was still a bfn come cd35 then its def a bfn. If in couple of days still no af id phone gp/cons and c what they say, they might even prescribe u something 2 bring on af.

Hope u get some good news. xx


----------



## louisoscar (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi thanks very much for your replies. Well af showed up on day 34 exactly the same as when I took clomid days 5-9 so not sure what went on! The good news is that I will be scanned this cycle so will have a better idea of what's happening. I'm getting a scan on day 7. Anyone else had one this early? What can they see that early? Expecting they'll do one the following week too to check things progressing and I can at least have a blood test done at the correct time this month.

Thanks again for responding.

xx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

RE the scans, they start early and then gauge when to have following scans depending on whats happening   Day 7 will have the beginings of follies growing     I doubt they will do bloods if they are scanning you, because they can see the follies growing and maturing, so will know that things has happened


----------

